# 60 vs 144hz



## leonms (16. Juni 2019)

Lohnt sich das Upgrade?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2019)

Manche wollen nicht mehr ohne 144, andere sehen keinen Unterschied. Wieder andere liegen dazwischen.

Zu welcher Gruppe du gehörst können wir nicht erraten.


----------



## USAFALKE (16. Juni 2019)

Kommt drauf an, wenn du zocken tust, auf jeden fall 
Schau dir einfach einige Youtube Videos an, da mit kannst du dir ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Ion (16. Juni 2019)

Ob es sich lohnt, entscheidest du allein. Was fragst du uns?
Kauf der einen 144´er oder schau es dir irgendwo an und entscheide ob es dir gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## wtfNow (16. Juni 2019)

Manche sagen Ja und genauso viele sagen Nein, je nachdem wo du fragst mal da mehr und mal dort mehr.

Ich persönlich habe mich beim letzten Monitorupgrade für mehr Schärfe (UHD (vs. WQHD@144)) entschieden, da ich den Schärfezuwachs jederzeit genießen kann (bei weniger Bewegung, z.B. Shooter->Sniper habe ich nicht viel von 144hz), und noch wichtiger fürs surfen/office/arbeiten.


----------



## matti30 (16. Juni 2019)

ich muss wieder HisN zitieren.

Wenn man fragt, ob es sich lohnt, lohnt es meist nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2019)

Nur mit dem Problem, wenn man etwas nicht kennt, kann man es nicht bewerten.
Also weiss man nicht, ob es sich lohnt.
Deswegen muss man das für sich selber ausprobieren.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. Juni 2019)

leonms schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das Upgrade?



Konsole vs. PC: Lohnt es sich?


----------



## CSOger (16. Juni 2019)

Wie schon gesagt wurde.
Der eine sieht einen Unterschied der andere nicht.

https://frames-per-second.appspot.com/

Für meinen Teil geht 60 Hz bei den Games die ich zocke (Shooter/Racing Games) überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## rhalin (16. Juni 2019)

Für mich hat es sich gelohnt.
Seit ich den 144Hz Monitor habe brauche ich weder VSync noch dessen variable Varianten.
Ich sehe einfach kein Tearing mehr.
Allerdings habe ich den Monitor nicht nur deswegen gekauft, war halt eh ein Wechsel fällig.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (16. Juni 2019)

"Ausprobieren vs blind kaufen"
Wird das nächste Thema sein.


----------



## Nozomu (16. Juni 2019)

DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach einige Youtube Videos an, da mit kannst du dir ein eigenes Bild machen.



Kann man das als 60Hz Nutzer überhaupt sehen, obs da ein unterschied gibt?

Ich vermute mal eher nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Juni 2019)

Skylake-X-7800X schrieb:


> Kann man das als 60Hz Nutzer überhaupt sehen, obs da ein unterschied gibt?
> 
> Ich vermute mal eher nicht.



Da die meisten mit Slow Motion Kameras aufgenommen wurden, sieht man den Unterschied auch auf einem 30hz Screen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2019)

Mal zwei einfache Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht man den Unterschied beim Mauszeiger?


----------



## Nozomu (16. Juni 2019)

Sehe viele Mauszeiger im zweiten Bild ^^


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1cmhZs1P54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUo_tmNhfQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn du shooter zockst oder alles mit schnellen bewegungen ist 144hz schöner und angenehmern anzusehen. halt smoother.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2019)

Skylake-X-7800X schrieb:


> Sehe viele Mauszeiger im zweiten Bild ^^



Und schon weisst du um den Vorteil von 144Hz.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juni 2019)

Einmal 144hz und schon bist du infiziert.
ist genauso wie mit dem iPhone, einmal iOS immer iOS!


----------



## CSOger (17. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Einmal 144hz und schon bist du infiziert.
> ist genauso wie mit dem iPhone, einmal iOS immer iOS!



Bei Punkt eins stimme ich dir zu.
Bei Punkt zwei sicher nicht.


----------



## czk666 (20. Juni 2019)

Mit wieviele fps muss man 144hz denn befeuern damit es einen Unterschied macht zu 60hz? 
Es gibt ja auch 75hz Bildschirme.


----------



## Ion (20. Juni 2019)

Mit so vielen, wie du möchtest. Den Vorteil von 144 Hz hast du immer.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juni 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch 75hz Bildschirme.



Diesen Aufpreis kann man sich sparen, der Unterschied von 60Hz  zu 75Hz ist zwar vorhanden aber kaum spürbar.
Dann doch eher in Richtung 120Hz gehen, da spürt man das schon deutlicher.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juni 2019)

CSOger schrieb:


> Bei Punkt eins stimme ich dir zu.
> Bei Punkt zwei sicher nicht.



hattest du schonmal den vergleich?


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juni 2019)

CSOger schrieb:


> Bei Punkt eins stimme ich dir zu.
> Bei Punkt zwei sicher nicht.



hattest du schonmal den vergleich?

zum thema, ganz deutlich sieht man es an älteren tv's die keine 100hz haben und man zb sportübertragungen wie fußball drauf schaut um es mal verständlcher/realischter und nachvollziehbarere auszudrücken.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte früher einen 60Hz Monitor. Jetzt 144Hz und möchte es nicht mehr vermissen.
Selbst wenn man in Spielen keine 100+ FPS schafft, ist das ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## CSOger (11. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hattest du schonmal den vergleich?



Na sicher doch,sonst hätte ich das nicht geschrieben.


----------

